# Al Jefferson



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Has he committed to a school yet? Also, how athletic is he? Who is his game like?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I haven't seen too much of the kid but I'd compare him to elton brand. good size, length, and athleticism. overpowers players for easy dunks. pretty athletic for his size.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Pretty positive he "verballed" to Arkansas


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

i read in sporting news yesterday that he told Arkansas that if he wasnt gaurenteed a spot in the top half of the draft then he would go to Arkansas


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bruno34115</b>!
> i read in sporting news yesterday that he told Arkansas that if he wasnt gaurenteed a spot in the top half of the draft then he would go to Arkansas


He is not going in the top half of the first round. He is no guarantee to be a first round pick even though he is a very talented player.

The reason why is he is 6'9 280 C, he needs to slim down and dominate in college and become like a Zach Randolph even for one season.

He really needs to just get a hold of some college playing time and conditioning with a training staff and he will be Zach Randolph Part Deux.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Let me tell you how this works for those who don't know. If Al Jefferson gets a 1st round guarantee he is coming to the league, if he doesn't he will got to college. 

Once the cat is out of the bag (you are considering the jump) then position won't matter. My gut tells me that if he has a breakout McD AA game he will get that from on of the teams in the bottom of the 1st. Heck Portland has two 1st rounders next year and I am sure they will be willing to take a chance on him.


----------



## hogfan (Dec 27, 2003)

Big Al has officially signed with Arkanasas. He is averaging around 37 ppg in his senior year. I read an article on him that said that if he wasn't a lottary pick, he wasn't going pro. He said he didn't want to be like that Outlaw kid that signed with Miss St. but didn't get drafted until later in the 1st round and hasn't gotten to play much. Al said that Outlaw going pro was a mistake and if he was in his shoes, he would have went to school for a year.



Here is his official website, it has his season stats and what not on it. He has had some monster games, including a game in which he had 26 blocks. Yes, 26. That was a national high school record.

BigAlJ.com


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hogfan</b>!
> Big Al has officially signed with Arkanasas. He is averaging around 37 ppg in his senior year. I read an article on him that said that if he wasn't a lottary pick, he wasn't going pro. He said he didn't want to be like that Outlaw kid that signed with Miss St. but didn't get drafted until later in the 1st round and hasn't gotten to play much. Al said that Outlaw going pro was a mistake and if he was in his shoes, he would have went to school for a year.
> 
> Here is his official website, it has his season stats and what not on it. He has had some monster games, including a game in which he had 26 blocks. Yes, 26. That was a national high school record.
> ...


Wow, 37ppg and 26 blocks in one game!? I hope he is Elton Brand and not Tractor Traylor.


----------



## hogfan (Dec 27, 2003)

In that piticular game, he had 30 pts, 18 reb, and 26 blks. He did have a game in which he had 57 pts, 16 reb, and 12 blks, though. Big Al has had 9 games of over 30pts, 4 games of over 40 pts, and 2 games of over 50 pts, and 10+ rebounds in all 10 of his games.


----------



## sonny22 (Dec 28, 2003)

Al Jefferson is 6'10 260, not 280. Elton Brand cant hold his jock. I would compare him to a bigger Chris Webber. But he has more skill than Webber right now.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sonny22</b>!
> Al Jefferson is 6'10 260, not 280. Elton Brand cant hold his jock. I would compare him to a bigger Chris Webber. But he has more skill than Webber right now.


You are crazy if you believe that Jefferson is more skilled than Webber was. Webber would have been a top 3 pick (when the draft was much more about production than potential) out of HS. 

Jefferson could only dream to be as skilled as C-Webb. Some people have really short memories.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Damn, Meagan Good is fine....


----------



## hogfan (Dec 27, 2003)

According to TheInsiders.com, he is now averaging, 39.2 points, 15.7 rebounds and 8.8 blocks per game.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

6'10"? I thought he was listed at 6'9", some sites even list him at 6'8"

40/15/8 those numbers are crazy!!!!


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

Al Jefferson is athletic, and will likely play at around 250 in the NBA if he works on his physique...definitely not another Sweetney or anything like that. He is like Wayne Simien, but better.


----------



## hogfan (Dec 27, 2003)

Most of the sites I've seen either have him listed at 6'10 or 6'9.


----------



## sonny22 (Dec 28, 2003)

I saw a game of his two weeks ago and he was cut up. He has never touched a weight and he is 260 punds. Imagine how much muscle he could add to 260. I believe he will play at a higher weight than 260 and it will be all muscle. GQStar10, have you ever seen him play in person? If yes then where? He is more skilled than Webber right now plus he has a bette jump shot than Webber. Regardless of pick he will be the best player in the 2004 draft.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sonny22</b>!
> I saw a game of his two weeks ago and he was cut up. He has never touched a weight and he is 260 punds. Imagine how much muscle he could add to 260. I believe he will play at a higher weight than 260 and it will be all muscle. GQStar10, have you ever seen him play in person? If yes then where? He is more skilled than Webber right now plus he has a bette jump shot than Webber. Regardless of pick he will be the best player in the 2004 draft.


Are you talking about the same Chris Webber who is possibly the best jump shooting 4 in basketball with the exception of the 'hybrids' forwards (Dirk, etc.)? The same Chris Webber who is one of the 4 or so most skilled power forwards of the last 10-12 years? The same Chris Webber who averaged 27 and 12 in a season? And Al Jefferson is better? I must be seeing things. :grinning:


----------



## sonny22 (Dec 28, 2003)

yes, TMOD have you seen him play?


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

I go to a lot of prospect websites, and NEVER seen Jefferson listed at 6'10"


----------



## sonny22 (Dec 28, 2003)

He can be 6'4 like charles barkley for all I care. The kid is special.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

I haven't seen him play but many articles stated that Ndudi Ebi played him to a standstill in a camp that they went to. I wouldn't say that he's better than Webber yet.


----------



## sonny22 (Dec 28, 2003)

I was at that game in Augusta georgia at a tourney called the peach jam. Al was out of shhape but still had 22 and double digit rebounds. Ebi wasnt gaurding him. He was coming andd doubling him from the weak side. He did block a few f his shots only when he was coming to help, but Al got the best of him. Ebi played the on the outside. Al wasnt guarding him.

http://www.prepstars.com/event_coverage/2002/peachjam071902.jsp


----------



## hogfan (Dec 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> I go to a lot of prospect websites, and NEVER seen Jefferson listed at 6'10"


That is what he is listed as by ESPN.


----------



## BagFullOTreez (Apr 6, 2003)

*Big Al Jefferson*

Why isn't this kid on nbadraft.net yet? Is is an absolute monster in Mississippi! In my opion he is a better prospect out of high school they any one other the Dwight Howard. I wouldn't be suprised to see a team like Miami grab him early. If any one has any info on Al post it up for me.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I don't think he has declared, but it pretty much looks like he's going to jump. I think he'd be a late 1st round pick.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

he is gonna be a monster
he is around 6'9 265 
not fat though
i wouldnt say he is cut up but he isnt a fat slow guy

he can really move and he can really jump
don't get in his way
he is probably the strongest player i've seen in HS since alton ford

he is an excellent rebounder
and maybe the best shot blocker iv EVER seen in his age
26 blocks!!!!

he has great power post moves too

he can come in and dominate in the NBA right now on size and strenght and power alone and be one of the top shot blockers and rebounders along with a great post presence
he also has very good mid range game
not like webber
but if you leave him open its in

i think he is better
than howard/telfair and so on
and will be better at the end of their careers


----------



## sonny22 (Dec 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fjkdsi</b>!
> he is gonna be a monster
> he is around 6'9 265
> not fat though
> ...




I AGREE


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sonny22</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you post about anyone or anything else? I got it, you must be his girlfriend looking for a payday .. right?


----------



## sonny22 (Dec 28, 2003)

Yes I post about many topics. Its the simple fact that they "experts" are hyping guys that arent better than him. Im sure you saw the game tonight.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sonny22</b>!
> Yes I post about many topics. Its the simple fact that they "experts" are hyping guys that arent better than him. Im sure you saw the game tonight.


I thought Dwight was impressive. This one game will have little to no effect on his draft status.


----------



## BagFullOTreez (Apr 6, 2003)

NBA front-office personnel in Los Angeles to watch Oak Hill Academy (and 6-8 Indiana signee Joshua Smith, likely to enter the NBA draft) play last Saturday night say they continue to hear that Louisville signee Sebastian Telfair (Brooklyn Lincoln) has about much chance of playing for the Cardinals as do LeBron James and Carmelo Anthony.
They're also hearing that Livingston hasn't discounted the possibility of throwing his name into the draft pool, too.

Smith, Dwight Howard (Atlanta Southwest Christian), Robert Swift (Bakersfield in California) and Al Jefferson (Prentiss in Mississippi) fully intend to bypass college for the NBA, according to those same sources.

Smith signed with the Hoosiers in November, while Swift (USC) and Jefferson (Arkansas) also signed national letters of intent that could end up being worthwhile only as eBay items some day.


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

You have to take into consideration that Jefferson has huge numbers because they don't get out and play tough competition. They were orginially scheduled to play in Portland, OR during the Christmas break but pulled out because they were afraid they would lose all three guarenteed games. 

If they played a schedule similiar to Howard's, Jefferson would probably aveage similiar numbers. 

Also, consider that Jefferson is <i>not</i> 6-10 or 6-9 or even maybe 6-8. Regardless, he is a beast and is one of the best players in the country. But he is not ready for the league. He needs to improve as a shooter and stay grounded in the blocks. He'll get into foul trouble in the NBA because he loves to bite on pump fakes. 

Someone mentioned a good McDonalds game. That is the measuring stick. I have very little doubts that he'll be able to have a big game and he'll make the leap to the League based on that game alone. He's been thinking about going for the last two years. 

By the way, whoever 'owns' his site owes me an explination why they used my copyrighted picture of him.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JustinYoung</b>!
> 
> 
> By the way, whoever 'owns' his site owes me an explination why they used my copyrighted picture of him.


Is this a hint that his site his owned by you?


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

Arkanas


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> Is this a hint that his site his owned by you?


Nope, I'm being serious. Whoever created that site stole a copyrighted picture. It's no big deal, a simple request for usage would have been fine but to steal it is illegal.


----------



## sonny22 (Dec 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JustinYoung</b>!
> You have to take into consideration that Jefferson has huge numbers because they don't get out and play tough competition. They were orginially scheduled to play in Portland, OR during the Christmas break but pulled out because they were afraid they would lose all three guarenteed games.
> 
> If they played a schedule similiar to Howard's, Jefferson would probably aveage similiar numbers.
> ...



Regardless of he competiition level in high school., Al played the same guys as Howard on the summer circuit and did better. Also Jefferson is 6'9. I dont care if he was 6'4 as long as he continues to produce. You musthave never seen him play because you are totally off base. I dont know why they didnt go to Portland, but I doubt it was b/c they were afraid. I was at one of his games this year and he had 3 guys guarding him without the ball in his hand. They ranged from 6'3 to 6'7 and he still had 40. Howard could make one post move except for the drop step dunk. Plus Al has legittimate 3 point range legitimate 3 point range. Once you see Al play, you will be a believer too. I dont know who owns that site, but Im sure you could email the webmaster.


----------



## sonny22 (Dec 28, 2003)

Al is the best.


Prentiss (Miss.) High 6-9 senior power forward/center Al Jefferson, who has signed with Arkansas but may bypass college for the NBA, scored 62 points, grabbed 22 boards and blocked 11 shots in a 101-74 win over Magee High. 
Memphis GM Jerry West and at least eight other scouts were in attendance to watch Jefferson, who has yet to be held to less than 30 points this season.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sonny22</b>!
> Prentiss (Miss.) High 6-9 senior power forward/center Al Jefferson, who has signed with Arkansas but may bypass college for the NBA, scored 62 points, grabbed 22 boards and blocked 11 shots in a 101-74 win over Magee High.


You gotta remember bro, its more about quality than quantity. Who is Magee High? Those are huge numbers, but has he played anyone as strong as him yet?


----------



## BagFullOTreez (Apr 6, 2003)

It doesn't matter who this :Manimal" plays he has talent. If he makes the jump to the league like i hope for look for him to have a better rookie year than Amare Stoudamire did. 


Big Al'z Big Stats VS.

East Marion 50pts 16 reb 4 blk
Mendenhall 36 pts 14 rebs 7 blk
Tylertown 57 pts 16 rebs 12blks
Magee 48pts 12rebs 12blks
Lawrence 41pts 20 reb 7blks
Hattiesburg 33pts 15rebs 5blks
Brookhaven 32pts 16rebs 4 blks
Mednhall 30pts 18rebs 26blks
Lawrence 36pts 17rebs 5blks
Brookhaven 29pts 13rebs 6blks


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

He used to be listed on nbadraft.net, going to the Knicks in the op 10.

He sounds good.


----------



## BagFullOTreez (Apr 6, 2003)

With at least a half-dozen NBA scouts in attendance Tuesday night, Jefferson tossed in a career-high 62 points, grabbed 21 rebounds and blocked 11 shots in a 104-78 victory over Magee at Prentiss.

Jerry West of the Memphis Grizzlies was among the NBA representatives on hand. Jefferson, an Arkansas signee, appears to be headed for the pros straight from the prep ranks when the NBA draft is staged in June.

All the attention doesn't seem to faze Jefferson, who turned 19 in January.

"Jerry West told somebody that he'd take Al right now if he could," Prentiss coach Lonnie McLemore said. "Al knew that West would be there. It doesn't bother him. He doesn't even change his temperament.

Jefferson, who's leaner and meaner this season, actually is flirting with a 40-point scoring average — a feat that hasn't happened in Mississippi boys hoops since 1989 when Myrtle's William Earl Berry (45.0) and Murrah's James Robinson (40.7) both pulled it off.


----------



## hogfan (Dec 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sonny22</b>!
> Plus Al has legittimate 3 point range legitimate 3 point range. Once you see Al play, you will be a believer too.


Very true. Scroll about 4/5 of the way through this video. His jumper is silky smooth and very impressive. I'm afraid he will never make it up here, but hopefully he will.

Video


----------



## TBALL (Sep 11, 2002)

I'm reading a lot of great things about Al Jefferson, however, I see in the mock draft they have him going 25 to the Celtics. If anyone has seen much of him, is he the real deal?? From what I've read, sounds like he may have a game comparable to Zach Randolph. Randolph slid on draft day also, I think scouts get a little too caught up in athleticism sometimes and miss the point that some guys just know how to score in the post.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

He is an excellent post player. The NBA lacks great post offensive players. He will excel because of it.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I'm not as high on him as some members of the forum and judging a high school player that's not LeBron (or KG, T-Mac, Kobe) is really tough. It's hard enough to figure out how well Dwight Howard will do, it's even tougher to figure out how someone with lesser physical tools will produce. I think he needs a year of college to learn to play with good players (Jefferson played low division high school ball) and have confidence in teamates. I also think he needs to develop some more post moves other than pump fake and then throw it down.

I've also heard conflicting reports about his athleticism. Some say he's Amare, some say he's not very athletic. I've seen him really show athleticism in some all star games, and seen him not look very impressive in others.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

You will never see this guy in an Arkansas uniform.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Since this yr's draft isn't very deep I wouldn't be surprised if a team picks him in the top 20.


----------



## takeanumber3333 (Apr 18, 2004)

I think I remember hearing something during a All-Star game that he had 27 blocks in a game! Thats insane. Im pretty sure that was Al Jefferson.


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

I think that was Rondo with 27 assists. 27 blocks sounds insane if you consider that there are only 32 minutes in a high school game. He must have been playing against pre-schoolers or something if it's true.

About Big Al, I hope he goes to Arkansas next year. A couple of reasons for that: 

I think he got owned by Dwight Howard in DC, his offense looks raw as hell outside of 5 feet, defensively he is even farther away NBA wise, I don't think he'll be drafted in the top half of the first like he thinks he should be. He could end up slipping a lot farther if things don't go well in Chicago. I don't know how he is going to afford travelling around the country to work out for NBA teams, if he goes in he should go all the way, not half @ss it like Charlie V last year and mess up his stock for next year. This is how I personally feel, I know that other people from our site like him a lot more then I do right now and probably value him higher. 

He is supposed to be telling Coach Heath tommorow his final decision, and he'll be announcing that publicly next week.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

He would be a monster in college basket...the prototype of dominator in college basket...Maybe he should go for 1 year if he doesn't get first round promise.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

He'd never slip out of the first round this year, that's not a concern, he may go late in it but he won't slip out of it. I don't think the Celts would pass on him with one of our later picks and I know a few other teams that wouldn't either.


----------



## BagFullOTreez (Apr 6, 2003)

This is Big Al's numbers from this year (Recent-Latest)

56pts 21rebs 11blks

52pts 23rebs 8blks

48pts 22rebs 5blks 5asst

48pts 22rebs 5blks 5asst

52pts 18rebs 6blks 9asst

17pts 18rebs 12blks

62pts 22rebs 11blks

54pts 22rebs 11blks

34pts 21rebs 7blks

56pts 22rebs 15blks

38pts 16rebs 10blks

38pts 16rebs 10blks

48pts 17rebs 6blks

36pts 15rebs 5blks 12asst

40pts 15rebs 7blks 10asst

40pts 13rebs 5blks

45pts 13rebs 6blks

50pts 16rebs 4blks

36pts 14rebs 7blks

57pts 16rebs 12blks

48pts 12rebs 12blks

41pts 20rebs 7blks

33pts 15rebs 5blks

32pts 16rebs 6blks

30pts 18rebs 26blks

36pts 17rebs 5blks

29pts 13rebs 6blks


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

Wow


----------



## DariusMiles23 (Aug 29, 2003)

Holy ****!!!!!!!:jawdrop: :jawdrop:


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Once again, this is a McDonald's All American playing against low division competition. I think a handful of top high school players could put up comparable numbers if they were playing the same competition Jefferson was playing.


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nimreitz</b>!
> Once again, this is a McDonald's All American playing against low division competition. I think a handful of top high school players could put up comparable numbers if they were playing the same competition Jefferson was playing.


Exactly.

Those are seriously just numbers, what counts is how he plays against good competition, and unfortunately for him he did not look all that impressive playing guys on his skill level in the McDonald's game, Hoop Summit or Capital Classic. I expected to see a lot more from a guy with Jefferson's body then just some layups and dunks in the paint. He's a good rebounder no doubt, but he will have to prove himself working out for a bunch of different NBA teams if he wants to ensure a first round selection. If Randolph Morris comes out, I can't say he won't be taken before him. A lot of things will be riding on Jefferson's measurements and combine results.


----------



## TBALL (Sep 11, 2002)

For those of you who have seen him, who's game would he remind you of?


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TBALL</b>!
> For those of you who have seen him, who's game would he remind you of?


Elton Brand


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TBALL</b>!
> For those of you who have seen him, who's game would he remind you of?


The Eddy Curry comparisons seem right on the money. I'm talking about their style of play, not their personalities. The thing is, Curry is 6-11 and Jefferson is...


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

A fatter less athletic Amare.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>cheezdoodle</b>!
> I think that was Rondo with 27 assists. 27 blocks sounds insane if you consider that there are only 32 minutes in a high school game. He must have been playing against pre-schoolers or something if it's true.


Rondo did have 27 assists in one game. But 27 blocks is entirely possible, especially in small-town MS ball. If a team can't shoot threes then they have to take it to the hole or shoot midrange jumpers, and a 6'10 guy that can move and jump wouldn't have any problems getting multiple blocks on a number of posessions. A guy who plays for Western Carolina by the name of Rans Brempong blocked 25 shots in a high school game and he only averages 2 or 3 a game in the NCAA.


----------

